# GNTM 2012: Skandal - Gewinnerin soll bereits feststehen



## beachkini (26 Apr. 2012)

​
Skandal bei "Germany's next Topmodel"? Obwohl die Zuschauer erst in der morgigen Folge die Top 10 Kandidatinnen erfahren, soll die Gewinnerin bereits feststehen. "OK!"-Magazin soll exklusiv herausgefunden haben, dass die Siegerin von Heidi Klum bereits gefunden wurde und das, obwohl das Live-Finale erst am 7. Juni stattfindet.

Die Gewinnerin soll nicht wie vermutet Luisa Hartema sein, sondern Sarah-Anessa Hitzschke. ProSieben-Sprecherin Dandl teilte uns gestern mit, dass die Dreharbeiten noch laufen und man bei den Finalistinnen noch lange nicht angekommen ist.

Vor wenigen Wochen tauchte eine geheime Liste der Top 3 auf. Allerdings mit Luisa und ohne Sarah-Anessa. Spätestens im Finale wird ganz Deutschland erfahren, wer die siebte Staffel gewonnen hat.


----------



## spunk88888 (26 Apr. 2012)

Luisa wird es gewinnen, das ist seit der ersten Minute dieser Staffel klar. Und wenn man die Reaktionen der bisherigen Kundschaft betrachtet, bei denen sie in den Castings ja sehr häufig besonders gut ankommt, trifft es dann wohl die Richtige.


----------



## steven91 (26 Apr. 2012)

wen überraschts...alles fake im tv


----------



## Punisher (26 Apr. 2012)

na und???


----------



## 257AKK (14 Juni 2012)

soviel dazu


----------

